# My router circle jig



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

A member sent me a PM asking if I could post a link to the making of my circle jig. Unfortunately I made it years before I had a digital camera, however I have over the years posted several photographs which I'll attempt to round up and post here. It must be remembered that the measurements shown are for the MAKITA 3612/C and 3600BR and must be adjusted to suit the router to be used with the jig. It is possible to utilise the MAKITA side fence which avoids having to source the mild steel rods. Possibly other brands can also be used.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Harry, much appreciated.....Cheers, crowie


----------



## grbrico (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks Harry. Great photos!!!

Greg


----------



## Gap_308 (May 2, 2009)

Thanks Harry. The pictures explain so much. Now where did I leave that metric conversion chart....


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

It's a great jig to have and use. Mine is made from a kitchen cutting board.
http://i130.photobucket.com/albums/p244/wingate_52/Routing/PICT0337.jpg


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the photos and specifications!
Fair dinkum, I believe is the right term.


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Knothead47 said:


> Thanks for sharing the photos and specifications!
> Fair dinkum, I believe is the right term.


G'Day John,
Well done from "On Top Down Under", 
you'll soon be an Aussie.....
Cheers, crowie


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

Harry, would you mind giving a short description of how it works and its setup and usage?


----------



## Mdawson (Mar 25, 2012)

I was planning on making a small circle jig but the plan I was basing it on would have meant 5 times as much work as this and double the set up fiddling with a miniscule increase in versatility. 

Am heading out to the shop to find the router side fence, I know I've seen it somewhere :-|

Thanks Harry

Mark


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Chris Curl said:


> Harry, would you mind giving a short description of how it works and its setup and usage?


There are four Tee nuts set into the jig,a pin screws into the one that will achieve the desired radius, this is the course adjustment. The router slides onto the rails and locked when the EXACT radius is achieved. In use a circle of the desired size in drawn using a compass and a hole, the same diameter as the fulcrum pin is drilled through the centre of the circle and preferably through into a sacrificial bench top. This ensures that when the bit penetrates the material, the centre piece will be held in position with no chance of it touching the still revolving bit.
Several length pins allow for different thickness material, these can be made from carriage bolts which have a long section without thread. The only tools required being a hacksaw and file.


----------

